# Ammo



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Got up early Sat and got on KSL- Saw an ad for cases of 22 and 9mm shells cheap- $10 a case. I called the person and it was an older lady who's husband had passed away and just wanted to rid of the shells. I told her I'd be down in 2 hours. I got there and purchased the ammo and and even gave her and extra $20.
On the way home I stopped at the Pilot gas station outside of Ogden to get gas. There was a hot woman next to my truck pumping gas into her convertible.
She looked into my back seat and said "That's a lot of ammo you have there- want to trade ammo for sex ?" I said heck yes------ what kind of ammo do you have ?


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Now that's having your priorities straight


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Thats funny right there!


----------

